# Can solder or plumbers flux be used for melting gold?



## double-plus-good (Oct 24, 2015)

Greetings, in a bit of a pinch and this is a one off refine so wont need the melting dish again. Solder flux is natural resin type and plumbers is regular paste. Thanks


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Oct 24, 2015)

If you are just trying to melt gold all you really need is a little borax. It's fairly common and inexpensive.

Scott


----------



## double-plus-good (Oct 24, 2015)

NobleMetalWorks said:


> If you are just trying to melt gold all you really need is a little borax. It's fairly common and inexpensive.
> 
> Scott



I cant source any believe it or not, tried hardware stores, chemists and super market, nothing. Will order some online if i have to.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 24, 2015)

If we knew your location, someone near you might be able to help. In the US, you can find 20 Mule Team Borax in the laundry products section of nearly every grocery store in the country, but I don't know where the Shires are. Search for borax, borax glass, sodium borate, or sodium tetraborate.

I would not use the fluxes you mentioned.

Dave


----------



## double-plus-good (Oct 24, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> If we knew your location, someone near you might be able to help. In the US, you can find 20 Mule Team Borax in the laundry products section of nearly every grocery store in the country, but I don't know where the Shires are. Search for borax, borax glass, sodium borate, or sodium tetraborate.
> 
> I would not use the fluxes you mentioned.
> 
> Dave



ok i will order online dont want to ruin my hard work, i live in the uk, went out this morning to half a dozen places and no luck. Closest i got was Borax substitute.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 24, 2015)

Give your fellow UK members a day or two to make suggestions now. There's bound to be something available locally.

Dave


----------



## double-plus-good (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Dave, already ordered some online, frustrated i couldn't pick up somewhere local. Should maybe have checked the local laundrette.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 24, 2015)

It's one of the reasons we encourage members to include a location in their profiles. It doesn't need to be specific, but UK might have gotten you some more timely responses from members on your side of the pond.

To add a location, go to your User Control Panel, go to the Profile section, and add something to the Location field. Click the Submit button, and users will be able to see your location when reading your posts.

Dave


----------

